# Zion Lodging Question



## Betty (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments in my earlier thread about trying to decide between visiting Zion or Bryce National Parks.  Based on the comments, we've decided to visit Zion, mostly because it is closer to Las Vegas than Bryce and wouldn't require as much travel time.  We plan to stay overnight for one night.  Besides the Zion Canyon Lodge in the park is there another lodging facility nearby that you could recommend?

After reading reviews on tripadvisor.com, we are leaning toward the Majestic View Lodge, although we are also considering the Zion Canyon Lodge and possibly Flanigan's.  I would love to hear from anyone who is familiar with any of these places or would care to offer another suggestion.

Thanks so much.
Betty


----------



## gmarine (Jan 11, 2006)

Betty said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your comments in my earlier thread about trying to decide between visiting Zion or Bryce National Parks.  Based on the comments, we've decided to visit Zion, mostly because it is closer to Las Vegas than Bryce and wouldn't require as much travel time.  We plan to stay overnight for one night.  Besides the Zion Canyon Lodge in the park is there another lodging facility nearby that you could recommend?
> 
> After reading reviews on tripadvisor.com, we are leaning toward the Majestic View Lodge, although we are also considering the Zion Canyon Lodge and possibly Flanigan's.  I would love to hear from anyone who is familiar with any of these places or would care to offer another suggestion.
> 
> ...



Zion Lodge is a great place to stay. For a short stay it is especially convenient to all the sights.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 11, 2006)

We stayed at the Zion Lodge as well.  It was great.  Staying in
the park is always the best, in my opinion!


----------

